# Best neighborhood in Christchurch?



## Jamahsan

Hi there! My boyfriend and I are planning to move to New Zealand in December and Christchurch was recommended. We love walking places (stores, restaurants, etc) and being active, what neighborhood would be suitable? This may be a silly question, but are there neighborhoods on the coast? We are big beach goers. Looking at the map, I cant quite tell. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## topcat83

Jamahsan said:


> Hi there! My boyfriend and I are planning to move to New Zealand in December and Christchurch was recommended. We love walking places (stores, restaurants, etc) and being active, what neighborhood would be suitable? This may be a silly question, but are there neighborhoods on the coast? We are big beach goers. Looking at the map, I cant quite tell. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I think you'll find that any old map of Christchurch won't be any good now - since the earthquakes everything has changed. No doubt there are lovely places till to go in Christchurch (and there are other posts on here that will help you - search for them) - but Christchurch CBD is now a no-go area while they sort everything out.

So if you're after somewhere where you can walk to stores and restaurants, it may not be the best place now. If there's anyone in Christchurch who can update that, I'm sure they will.

So - I'd look at Wellington or Dunedin if you're after a city. Dunedin is further south, and hence colder in the winter, but reminds me of Edinburgh in some ways. There's some good coastline there too - and the Otago Peninsula.


----------



## Jamahsan

Thanks Topcat, I appreciate the information, it is tragic about the earthquake. We had been looking at Dunedin as well, I lived in Glasgow and often traveled to Edinburgh, which is a gorgeous city. I also appreciate your reply to my post regarding travel visas. I suppose we won't be there long term, but a year should suffice. Thanks again.


----------

